# Well, My Luck Is Changing



## randyjaco (Jun 10, 2017)

For the past couple of months the pickings have been slim on the Houston Craigslist. All of a sudden last week good deals started turning up. I missed several smoking deals by just not being fast enough to get to the item. Thursday I saw a Craftsman /Dunlap 7" metal shaper for $175. I texted him and he was on the other side of Houston @50 miles  away. I had to take the wife out that night, so I told him I'd call in the morning and if he still had it, I'd make the trip. I didn't think that would ever happen. Friday morning he still had it. After a long miserable drive through Houston traffic, I got there and he had a ton of stuff. Not only did he have the shaper, but he had 2 Atlas horizontal mills. I also found a stash of square and hexagonal 5C collets. 
We loaded the stuff up in my Tacoma. I gave him $400 and headed home. I sure hope I didn't over pay

Life is good
Randy


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2017)

You did good. and If you was closer I would take one of the Atlas mills off your hand.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 11, 2017)

You definitely suck.


----------



## brino (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, screaming deal!
Congratulations.
-brino


----------



## Bill W. (Jun 11, 2017)

Randy.... You did good. 
Living in a small town on the Oregon coast has its drawbacks when looking for used machinery also.
I guess the good thing is sitting on the deck or looking out the window at the Pacific Ocean...   Bill W.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

That's some great looking old american iron! Congrats.


----------



## Splat (Jun 16, 2017)

Randy, you suck. I mean that with all my heart, buddy.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 17, 2017)

Do you know who made that shaper for Sears / Dunlap?   It looks a bit like a Lewis.


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 17, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> Do you know who made that shaper for Sears / Dunlap?   It looks a bit like a Lewis.


Dunlap supposedly made it for Sears. Lewis made kits so one could make his own shaper. I wouldn't be surprised if they shared some castings. 

Randy


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 17, 2017)

From what I understand Dunlap, Craftsman and Companion where all just house brand names for Sears.  Many of the Sears products were made by Atlas, Double A and King Seeley.   There is a 17" Metal Shaper shown in an early 1911 catalog (page 18 of link below), I have no idea who made that or any of those older vintage Sears lathes.  It says it is "shipped direct from factory in Chicago".    I would love to see more pictures of your shaper! 

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=16665

According to this link the Dunlap name was first used in 1941:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=269

The Craftsman branded Atlas made shaper first appears in the 1953 Sears Craftsman Catalog:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2698.pdf


----------



## 100LL (Jun 18, 2017)

Great job Randy! Are you planning on restoring the atlas mills?


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd have been watching out the back window to check if the Sheriff was after me!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 18, 2017)

100LL said:


> Great job Randy! Are you planning on restoring the atlas mills?


Yeah, the shaper and one of the mills will be restored and put up for sale. One of the mills is just a donor. It's currently missing a table,but it does have a lot of good parts. 

Randy


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 22, 2017)

Randy[/QUOTE]


CluelessNewB said:


> Do you know who made that shaper for Sears / Dunlap?   It looks a bit like a Lewis.



Rich, you were dead on. Today I got a chance to give it a thorough going over. The castings are definitely Lewis. In fact I couldn't find any evidence that Dunlap ever made a metal shaper for Sears. The seller was full of BS. 
Whoever put this kit together did a very professional job. 

Randy


----------

